# Filterless Fish Tank!



## Guppies (Jan 23, 2013)

OK so while looking for a substitute for a filter i found this article that shows you how to set up a fish tank with no filter:

http://www.sunny-stars.com/Pages/Filterless_Fish_Tank.aspx

It talks about setting up and cycling a filterless tank (i think its pretty cool!)


----------



## Vayurules (Dec 7, 2012)

Yes, filterless aquariums are possible, but they gave you no example on what plants to use. (Anyone else notice they listed heater twice?) and really you could get a simple sponge filter set up cheaper than you could nicely plant an aquarium. Sponge filter are used in most breeding tanks, as to not suck up and kill baby shrimp and fry.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

guppies.....how experienced are you at maintaining aquariums ?
filterless tanks really aren't for beginners....
almost all of our tanks have sponge filters ; but that is because we breed fish...if we set up a display tank it would be with either undergravel or canister or power filters....the only things that are filterless are some big pretzel jugs that we use for breeding shrimps..


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Filterless is doable in 2 way. 100% water changes very frequently or a very low bioload to plant ratio. A few shrimp in a big bin of plants. It can work in large containers outside, certain plants will eat ammonia as fast as the animals can produce it.

But if you like any significant quantity of fish in a tank in a house, any filter, even a glob of filter floss stuck on the end of an air-line, will make your life so much easier allow you to keep a higher bio-load safely.


----------



## C. King (Dec 14, 2012)

Guppies, after reading the article carefully, and comparing the advice given to my own aquarium experiences (personal as well as in the business) I have decided that it is either a spoof, or that it only proves the old adage that anyone can write anything they want, post it on the internet in a very respectable format, but it ain't necessarily so. There are sooo many issues not mentioned, and the writing reads like someone plagerized another article, throwing in the word "filterless" once in a while. This is my opinion only, but I would not consider it trustworthy. sorry.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Many natural bodies of water have no "filters" per se, but the fish per gallon number is really, really low. Fish we would keep in a 55 fill up a pond measured in thousands of gallons.

just because something can be done, doesn't make it a smart thing to do. If I lived in a place with sporadic power outages, I would try to stock my tank so that fish would survive "filterless", but i would still use a filter.


----------



## supperfish (Oct 17, 2016)

Aquarium filters are so cheap these day, choose one here: https://portlandaquarium.net/aquarium-filter/


----------

